# Victoria Concours wax tested



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Nearly left this after tackling Zorba's Teg again followed by a certain dark blue GTI.....

No longwinded process writeup here as I used the Pug to test and she was as usual fairly clean. Some light swirling was apparent so out came the Makita, Meguiars finishing pad and Menzerna PO106FF as I figured little point in applying a new wax to anything other than a well prepped surface.

The instructions tell you to apply using your hands and this isn't a technique I either like too much or am proficient at but I decided to go with it anyway.

Initial impressions are that the packaging could be better. This means very little to me personally but might make marketing the wax harder but as they say the proof's in the eating.

The wax itself is red in colour and has little fragrance (again not an issue - it's what it does rather than how it smells which matters to me). It's also quite soft, certainly by comparison to most of my other pastes.

I started by using my finger to run around the edge of the wax, collecting a pea sized amount and then rubbing my hands together to warm the wax ready for application. It breaks down very quickly leaving you with enough for an entire panel (or 1/2 bonnet). My technique was to use my palms and the sides of my hands to apply as evenly as I could.










I then waited about a minute before buffing using a Poorboys towel. The instructions to tell you to remove the wax before it dries but I figured I could take a small risk as it was pretty cold today and this seemed to work as the wax removed easily - not as smoothly as Swissol but still relatively easy work.

AFTER APPLICATION










AFTER REMOVAL










What started as a test soon became a "I like this so sod it, I'll do the entire car" so on I cracked and 30 minutes or so later....









































































*CONCLUSION*

Victoria Concours wax is an extremely good performer. For the result it gave me, I'd rate as well worth the money. It gives a very good finish and runs my existing favourites very close indeed. It only loses points in my book with the slightly poor packaging and in its defence the lack of daylight in which to truly assess it but initial impressions are very good - very good indeed.










Thanks for reading


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice write up Andy -- and some gorgeous results too :thumb:

Must admit I would be a little nervous trying to apply wax by hand -- I'd be worried of putting too much on at once.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Skodaw said:


> Nice write up Andy -- and some gorgeous results too :thumb:
> 
> Must admit I would be a little nervous trying to apply wax by hand -- I'd be worried of putting too much on at once.


That and scratching the paint with my hands - which is stoopid as they're bound to be less prone to scratching than a foam pad but I'm reasonably pleased with my efforts


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great Andy  (but then i've never seen your 205 look anything less)



AndyC said:


> That and scratching the paint with my hands - which is stoopid as they're bound to be less prone to scratching than a foam pad but I'm reasonably pleased with my efforts


And you can feel any little bits on the paint that you couldnt with a pad.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Spot on Andy, I am really glad you did this write up, the one I have been waiting for!

It looks stunning on your car, well worth an investment I'd say!


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Love the car, love the results, well done !! :thumb:


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow! Fantastic results! Seems like pretty good stuff to work with?
Gotta say, that is one beautiful looking 205, shame about the long scratch down the bonnet in pic 5! :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

vfourracer said:


> shame about the long scratch down the bonnet in pic 5! :lol:


 Nah just a crease/"power" bulge - you can see the other one top right :thumb:


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Very impressive given my initial thoughts on what it looked and smelt like, reminds me of something out of a pound shop. But as you say proof is in the results and it looks awesome as ever.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent finish.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Every time i see photo's of the 205 it amazes me even more. That is one well looked after car. Lets just hope i never see it in the flesh, i may never leave.

Nice write up, i have been applying Zymol by hand for 8 years and agree with Alex being able to feel the paint/wax during application allows me asses how much pressure and make sure i give a nice even coat better IMHO. 

Saying that i wouldn't fancy doing it today its been a bit cold!

Nice review


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice Write Up!!! That Car Is Awesome, Has A Great Slick Finish!! :thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Every time i see photo's of the 205 it amazes me even more. That is one well looked after car. Lets just hope i never see it in the flesh, i may never leave.
> 
> Nice write up, i have been applying Zymol by hand for 8 years and agree with Alex being able to feel the paint/wax during application allows me asses how much pressure and make sure i give a nice even coat better IMHO.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate - she'll look even nicer soon with the addition of some new wheels a thread about which will be posted shortly


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well if they have not spent any money on the packaging and marketing, hopefully all the money has gone into the contents.

Andy, I know what you mean when using your bare hands to apply wax. I am always worried I will scratch the paint, this is amplified as you can feel the textute of the painted surface, which is much smoother than my rough hands. At least if there is any impurity you feel it straight away. Also it seems to be harder to get a really even coat than with an applicator, although you do tend to use less wax  

Fantastic looking results though, looking like glass


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks superb Mr C


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice review of the product there, and excellent results it appeared to give, a lovely wet and deep looking finish on the Pug.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks amazing mate, super finish


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

The car's looking great, with a lovely warm glossy finish. Great stuff thanks for post.


----------



## Zorba_the_greek (Nov 9, 2005)

FIIIIIIIT!

im Moist!

great work Andy!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

wow, nice write up!

As David Wyllie Snr. (founder of Victoria waxes) put it to me when I mentioned marketing in a conversation...'we are not into marketing.' 

Their waxes sell on reputation, and with good reason IMHO. I must admit to being a little sceptical about them when I first got some samples last year, but was so impressed with the looks I had to get them in. 

Andy, you car always looks super tidy, so to get a thumbs up from you means a great deal.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Zorba_the_greek said:


> FIIIIIIIT!
> 
> im Moist!
> 
> great work Andy!


Did your Teg pics come out OK Zorb? Itching to see em as I forgot my camera (but then again my batteries would have most likely died anyway  )


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

CleanYourCar said:


> wow, nice write up!
> 
> As David Wyllie Snr. (founder of Victoria waxes) put it to me when I mentioned marketing in a conversation...'we are not into marketing.'
> 
> ...


Tim - I say it like I see it matey and Victoria's a damned good wax well worth its place in my garage :thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

How much was the wax if you dont mind me asking?

And please invest in a better exhaust to finish the car off


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> How much was the wax if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> And please invest in a better exhaust to finish the car off


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=19797

See there for prices mate :thumb:

Exhaust?  but you're quite right, a nice polished job would look the nuts


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Exhaust?  but you're quite right, a nice polished job would look the nuts


And remove the element of suprise as the Mi-16 engine is on the cam?


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Phoarr that looks stunning!


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks sweet Mr C:wave:


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks great, i too remember first seeing this wax and thinking how crappy the packaging was.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks fantastic, looks like its up there with the best.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

very nice, I was tossing up weather to buy P21S or Victoria wax, I think this has wavered me considering its only an extra £10 or so.

that 205 is mint, i've wanted one for ages


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

deej said:


> Looks great, i too remember first seeing this wax and thinking how crappy the packaging was.


As the saying goes, never judge a book by its cover. I do agree though.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning as ever Andy.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking finish to your car and a well written review. Excellent cheers


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I love that car


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

LOve to black color, looks awesome.


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

I am using the vic concours at the moment well happy with it


----------



## Nica (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice review, I just started using the Victoria Concourse and I'm very pleased with it. I find it very easy to apply and remove and the finish it leaves is very nice. Well worth the price, I find the price very cheap but that's just me.


----------



## MrSimba (Mar 18, 2007)

I love Victoria Concours on my Black VX

After 3 coats it gives a real depth that nothing else I have tried has managed.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning Andy, i have yet to try my pot!


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

fantastic finish


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovely looking finish mate, on a very tide car :thumb:


----------

